# Trifecta Tune



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

you need the tantrix cable or the trifecta cable...

got that bit? If not I do and can help you do the flash. I am local to the area.


----------



## blackeco (Jul 18, 2011)

Yea I got the tune and I got the trifecta cable it's on it's way!


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

its straight forward... plug it all in.. install program.... car goes faster 

running a 6MT or automatic?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

blackeco said:


> Yea I got the tune and I got the trifecta cable it's on it's way!



Once the tune is ready Steve or Vince will send you the tune via email, you will download it to your laptop, install the tune software on the same laptop, connect the cable to the car and laptop and it will install from the laptop software. You will receive instructions on how to do this when you receive the tune. There are no pix required it is all explained in the instructions. 

Steve will help if you run into problems.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I ran into problems that Steve and Vince cant fix >_> [you can have problems if you have Windows XP]

Now i'm just waiting for a new laptop to give it another try.


----------



## blackeco (Jul 18, 2011)

I have the 6mt and I requested no lift shift!  and thanks for all of the help guys I really appreciate it


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Patman explained the process well. In addition I printed the instructions to have during the install. Also make sure your laptop is fully charged and is set for maximum performance and not power save - so it does not shut down while you are in the middle of the software load to your vehicle. I have windows 7 and the tune loaded fine. I have done this twice as I requested a revision. Good luck and enjoy the improved performance.


----------



## blackeco (Jul 18, 2011)

So basicly your saying if my computer Is running slow than it will mess up the tune


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Not saying that - just make sure the only application you are running is the Tune and make sure your machine power option settings are for maximum performance.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

all that is required is for the laptop to not shut down during the flash.... there is a high chance it will brick the ECU... so give it power and sit there while its flashing....


----------



## blackeco (Jul 18, 2011)

awesome thanks for the help guys! another question, how long did it take for you guys to get the cable in the mail and the tune e-mailed to you?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

cable came within a week, tune came 1-2 days after that.


----------



## emmaiden2005 (Nov 9, 2011)

check out this video
Trifecta Tune How To Guide - YouTube


----------



## Punisher (Jun 5, 2012)

_*Whoa....I'm new at this game.....Trifecta Tune, what is it, where can I get it?
I have a 2010 Cruze LT, 1.8, 6spd. automatic, 138hp, 17inch rims...need more ponies, help me out with this info, please.....Thanks.....
...."Never A Dull Moment".*_


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Punisher said:


> _*Whoa....I'm new at this game.....Trifecta Tune, what is it, where can I get it?
> I have a 2010 Cruze LT, 1.8, 6spd. automatic, 120hp, 17inch rims...need more ponies, help me out with this info, please.....Thanks.....
> ...."Never A Dull Moment".*_


*fixed 


Here's the link. 
http://insanespeedmotorsports.com/i...rifecta-performance-tune-chevrolet-cruze-1-8l

Not sure if it includes cable. If I were you I'd wait for the next group buy. Keep an eye out in the 1.8 tech section.


Several review threads but mostly for 1.4. Here's one for the 1.8
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3583
anyone else 1.8 tune


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

Does the trifecta tune effect warranty at all?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

bduffey723 said:


> Does the trifecta tune effect warranty at all?


 Not unless there is a problem with your car caused by the tune(I don't know of anyone that has experienced a tune related problem yet). There is a transparency option so no one know you have the tune. When you receive the tune, they also give you a copy of your original tune to reinstall if you need to for any reason. I have had the tune since last Nov. been back to the dealer and never had to re flash to the old tune. Do the tune and enjoy the changes and don't worry about it. It took me a few months to upgrade can't image going back! Feels like a different car.


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

Patman said:


> Not unless there is a problem with your car caused by the tune(I don't know of anyone that has experienced a tune related problem yet). There is a transparency option so no one know you have the tune. When you receive the tune, they also give you a copy of your original tune to reinstall if you need to for any reason. I have had the tune since last Nov. been back to the dealer and never had to re flash to the old tune. Do the tune and enjoy the changes and don't worry about it. It took me a few months to upgrade can't image going back! Feels like a different car.


sweet, thanks. That's next after the baby comes soon.


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

Does the Trifecta tune void the factory warranty?


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Crony, Patman just answered that question 2 posts ago. Gotta read man! Good luck! 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## zidane (Mar 8, 2012)

so if im running windows xp there is a good chance mine will have prablems as well?


----------

